# State what you like about the above user



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Simple, as the title says
*

*For example: *_Klein Helmer_

*I appreciate the fact he has a select font 
*
:_Catalanotto_

*I like the way she calls a bitch a bitch. 
*

*Remember to be pleasant 
*
Sent from Verticalsports.com App​


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Respect for being straight edge.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Liverpool fan.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

L is one letter after K, which means he/she is very close to being KFC_Styles. My favorite KFC style is the original recipe.

EDIT: Whoops, too late. My favorite thing about Manowarrior is how easy it is to pass him/her while scrolling up to see LFC_Styles.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Has Hor in his name 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Interviews with other members on here are cool


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

I like the signature above.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Is a Kaitlyn fan as am I


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Currently has posted 25% of the replies in his own thread. Like a BOSS!!! :homer4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joined on Halloween.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bulls fan :noah2


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Is a male, like me*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Likes Pepsi.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Funny GIF sig


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Has no idea where he is.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Will be my next interviewee, plus he gives frequent green.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Hasn't said anything I thought was annoying, now that I think of it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is a Family Matters fan.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Damn good Web Browser.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

named after rouge the bat (don't deny it)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Very knowledgeable poster. (Y)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Avatar says ''sex''


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The guy has Eddie Guerrero on his avatar.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Speaks his mind, even if others don't like it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Doesn't send me reps of people shitting in each others mouths.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Stranger to me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

One of a few WF members that follows me on twitter


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Power-to-weight ratio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Good post to rep ratio 8*D


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

Decent post to rep ratio


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Has a cool name.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

His GOAT Sig


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I like his insightful posts in the world cup threads, keeping us all updated on what is going on :neymar :messi


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

An axehole. :axel


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk fan :mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

His SWAG is off the charts


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:zayn3


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

He left the memories alone.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The fact he's rocking a gif in his avi without being premium.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*That above was the nicest thing he ever said about me (Gifs in avatars are allowed for non premiums, it's a NO for sigs though  sniff)*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He's a fucking nutcase


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Greatest Avatar/Sig combo on WrestlingForum


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

No idea where he is, can't be arsed about it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

what's there not to like? I mean c'mon, he's the big bad booty daddy afterall.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I like him :draper2.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes trannies :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reps me lovely gifs.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Bulls fan. (Y)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The guy dancing in the right bottom corner of his signature is a nice touch.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Doesn't take shit from others if his opinion is considered unpopular.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Likes to jam to Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Has great taste in music.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CARLOS GOMEZ FAN :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Does *not* want to be the leader of the KLIQ


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He made me aware of Sasha Banks


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Scott Steiner fan.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Scott Steiner fan.


That gif just keeps going and going. It's mesmerizing.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Great taste in women. 

HOOPLA!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I enjoy his taste in rasslers.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I like how no matter what he posts, I see it as Ric typing it and laughing about it, either mocking another person or making a joke.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Always great signatures.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I approve of his musical interests (Y)


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*The fact he now likes me when all along I knew he wanted the D*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk fan


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Has a lovely sig


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:archer fan


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:axel fan. Also another person who doesn't into bandwagon opinions. :lenny


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

not afraid to voice his opinions even though they might be unpopular


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Ambrose


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Umm... I don't know. His location I guess.*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Possesses ample amounts of sweg.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sends some great rep gifs. :kg1


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Always has an awesome signature, and has repped me at least two times.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Likes CM Punk :mark:


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Supports the Miami Heat.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Is a fan of Daniel Sturridge


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

Foley


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Has Kaitlyn in sig


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is also supposedly a Sith Lord :mark:


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

A fan of Seth is a friend of mines


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has met wrestlers


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Has an Ashley Sky sig.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Fan of Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pics of ponies = rustled jimmies


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Out of everyone on this entire forum, Big Poppa Pratch is the one person you can say this about with the most absolute certainty: that's a good guy right there.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

- Always speaks his mind, nothing is going to stop or hinder his opinions. I like that quality in a person.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Sig of Sting beating some kid's ass


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I like your posting style and your awesome avatar.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Likes Cesaro and does NOT give fucks in the Post Your Picture Thread. I can appreciate that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

doesn't concern himself with stuff that is completely irrelevant to his life, which i always find respectful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kobe fan :kobe3*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

American who like America.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*007 fan*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

That avy/sig combo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Phil Fucking Collins


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Vagina and titts.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Vagina and tittys


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Cesarooooo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

he's from JAPAN. that's pretty cool.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sansa


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Has Lana in his avy and sig. :kg1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

im going to assume he's a LUCK fan and be highly disappointed if he's not. being a colts fan is an admirable trait. :luck


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Plays and really enjoys Dark Souls 2 :mark:


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Dude has a clever name. Funny guy! :dance


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Their sig is very luminescent.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:kanye2


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Taste in women gives me some semblance of hope for K-Pop tards on /mu/


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Likes them girls thick. Therefore good in my book.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

travels in a creep van and probably gives out free candy. WHO DOESNT LOVE FREE CANDY?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Averts the trope of being a friendly Canadian.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Is no longer into the M Little Pony fad. Now Michael Jackson instead fpalm


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Likes Antonio Cesaro and is a pretty good guy.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazing Sting sig.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

has a good sense of a humor. also isnt a half ***.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Has his own smiley. :udfk


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bulls fan :noah :butler :rose2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

EMMA STONE FAN.


and dem JLaw reps. :kobe4


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

KOBE fan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bulls fan.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Piccolo Jordan smiley


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Gifs on his profile are pretty neat.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Current musical taste mirror my 08 self


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Big booty.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Nirvana


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dat Sexy Asian Lass


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Marks for the GOAT, BNB. :barrett


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Avatar reminded me of SmackDown circa 2009 :banderas


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Plays the guitar with a mask and a chicken bucket.


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

Awesome sig!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not afraid to make terrible threads


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Not afraid to bury anyone.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

The fact that Darkness is there, and not in my house.


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

The fact that they are in PWA


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Likes :reigns


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

His favorite team jobs to the Reds every series


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

his favorite NFL dooms itself every year by refusing to move on from their head coach or mediocre QBs. :kobe3


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Canadian!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Likes The Bad Guy


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Dat Cesaro sig :banderas


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

CM Punk and Paul Heyman


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Nothing. Just for the fact that I'm stating it, nothing has to be something, right? :

All jokes aside, his sig is cool I guess.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

his lana sig


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

J-Lo avy/sig.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He sees things. Then he tells us about them. :dance


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Great taste in books


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

b0ss


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

canadian :mark:


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

the sansa sig that you used to have


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

breaking bad fan.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

My friend on PSN


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

My friend on PSN

Seriously...BF4 squad mates :mark: Also, cant go wrong with Rollins :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

He would never walk alone with the kop on his side.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Likes Pantera


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Likes Asian women.


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

The Quote in His Sig


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

That great sig..


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

ROLLINS


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Has a "unique" taste in rep gifs.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I like that Chrome sometimes leaves the shades open when getting dressed.

#ConsiderateChrome


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Username stands for Dastardly Castrated Reindeer.


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

Awesome fucking username!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Has a sig that actually means something


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Likes wrestling.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Likes Dark Elves/Redguards


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Double-bladed lightsaber :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol love it. Was an awesome pairing. Has good taste.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

As a fellow Star Wars fan, I appreciate what he has done by combining the Sith and Seth Rollins. The av and sig combo are a nice touch. Well done, sir. :clap


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Grows his own peppers and makes his own sauce


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

eh fishes fishies and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Understands the beauty of a phallus.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

house of cards fan :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice Ziggler sig.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Usertitle reminds of the Blade Runner ending


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Will appreciate anything at least once.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mah boi.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Calls me by my real name


----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

His avatar/sig combo. Also, BF4/Destiny squad players 

SOUPPPPPPPPPPP.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sig has a insane bump from Rollins which I never saw due to skipping MITB


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Ashely Sky sig and a username that is awesome.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

King Kai was an awesome DBZ character, so his username is cool.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> No, it's real.


He posted this on a thread with the title _"How do you reply when people say wrestling is 'fake'?"_.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

His rants on females are entertaining to read.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DBZ fan, the GOAT show.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

his cuntishness


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

his drunkenness


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:waffle


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

ain't afraid to call a cunt a cunt


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

a cunt


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

has BSG in his User Title (Y)


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

has a sweet animal sig


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sig.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:rust


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Always knocks before coming in so I never get caught in any compromising positions


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice sig.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool username and Hayley Williams for the win.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

sig quotes bama


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Avatar :heyman4 unk5


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

:lenny


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

unk5 fan.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Has the hottest Diva of all time in his avatar/sig


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

CM Punk fan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Asian cuties


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Good amount of positive rep.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

wants to see Daniel Bryan and Cesaro close a PPV, which I'd like to see as well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Closeted Eva Marie fan


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

nothing. absolutely nothing. screw eva and screw you.   










































































i enjoy watching the mad men conga line i guess. :side:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

his taste in women.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

That he likes Cena and is not afraid to say it.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

very up front about where he's from :jim


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Apart from the obvious, the signatures, _kinda_.
:wow


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sasha Banks mark


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Runs much better than some other internet browsers.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Cool JBL sig.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

URKEL


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bears fan


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

is a current fave


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

helped got me into dark souls 2. :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

he is very intelligent in his studies


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

community :brie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

He's a Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Likes fit Irish birds


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

a boliever


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Supports the Toon.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazing artist


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is a #allredeverything mark.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

greatly enjoyed his scarlett johansson avi and sig 

becky lynch is cool too i guess.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Love the avatar gif.

Joined 2 months after I did.

:ex: Sig


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

cm punk fan, just like me.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

cm punk fan, just like me.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

^What he said


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sent me the biggest Sunbro cake EVER


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

That lightsaber.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Is interested in politics, just like me


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Allur said:


> Is interested in politics, just like me


Allur is a very intelligent and level-headed poster, posts a lot on the NXT section, is from Finland and voted for me in the interview thread. One of my favourite posters here for sure


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is a positive poster.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Becky Lynch fan.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Usually has posts I agree with.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Has a Dailymotion channel for Wrestling Matches


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

$9.99 :trips5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punk/Heyman. :mark:


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

That badass avatar.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lives in the same state as me


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

The sig is pretty badass

:cool2


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Has a sig that makes Cody look like a pedo.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

d-bry avatar

:yes


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Good looking girls the norm in his sig,


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice fella


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punk. :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Always has some epic Sting related avatars.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Sith Rollins is a bad ass name. :bow


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

a bears fan, b/c i'm going to enjoy it when green bay beats them TWICE this year 8*D


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Blonde beauty in the sig.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Being a Gail Kim fann, his phras e : not eating defeat


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

said he has photos with african ladies


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

marks for the bad guy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CM Punk fan. Instant dude.
Username based on Breaking Bad and Walter White. aka the GOAT.
Has some hot chick in his signature, what's her name again, "Search Google for this image." Yeah, shit, brb. It's that time again.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Says more positive things about other users than he is required to


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

on hiatus but still awesome enough to state what's great about other users. :kobe3


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that realness


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GOAT PG.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Avatar and Sig :banderas


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Likes pop music.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Courageously lives his life openly without the joy of white chocolate


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Commented on my Rants thread :banderas


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Has one of the best avatars on this site


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

He's from "The Magical Place of None Of Your Business." 

I love that place. I need to visit more often.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is from Chicago. (Y)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The one true great detective of Wrestling Forum (non mod division, anyway), imitators be damned, as well as an exceedingly kind fellow.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I like Deso because he uses big words I don't understand and then I can use said big words in conversation with even dimmer people than myself in the wrong context and appear smarterer.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

he's a good bloke


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

destroyed vault in that dumb rant he (vault) posted (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stone Cold CM Punk! unk :austin


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

He is the one who knocks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Scott Hall avy. (Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Good chap.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Solid musical palette


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Spinning Cutler


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Led fucking Zeppelin. And The Beatles.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

"The Immortal Hitman" Fab Four


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

hates eva marie just like me (suck it callisto :side


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Fan of the BITW and fan of the best show in the world!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Seth Rollins


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I like his Sting avatar. I wish it looped perfectly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet Ambrose sig.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

a true detective :rust


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bears, Beets, Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

A good go-to guy for discussing hip hop in catbox.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

same age as me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CM fucking Punk.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

beatles fan :mark:


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

SOPHIE :mark:


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

We're both premium members.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan fan.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Egg Man


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

has many of the same favourite wrestlers as me.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Fan of footy.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

shares his username with a significant historical figure


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

has a great avy and sig (both the pic and the quote)


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

Has nearly 20000 posts


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

hasn't changed his location yet.


----------

